# Guitar friendly belts



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Clearly most of us know that guitars are frequently damaged by belt buckles. There's even a commonly used term for the damage (buckle rash).

It's something you seldom consider when you pick out clothes.

I found one while in Mexico on business a couple of weeks ago.

Now mind you, there are lots of these available in not so silly aesthetic coverings. They had snake skin, aligator, various hides et cetera. I went with this pattern because, well I liked it.


Milkbelt


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

ever heard of one of these...or similar products...???...

[video=youtube;XcH2SDBuWso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcH2SDBuWso[/video]


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

I just turn my belt so the buckle is on my left hip while playing.......move it back when I'm done.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Beer gut. Biologically engineered buckle rash protection.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup, there are plenty of ways to avoid it, and yet guitars are so frequently damaged by buckles that a term has been more or less universally adopted to describe it.

There have long been "mechanic belts" and similar, but still Les Pauls all over the world suffer buckle rash every year.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Fader said:


> Beer gut. Biologically engineered buckle rash protection.


I was going to say the same thing, basically eat more and drink more. Before you know it you'll be worry free and prepared for a food shortage. No buckle rash on my gear.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Fader said:


> Beer gut. Biologically engineered buckle rash protection.


Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't mind some buckle rash, pick scratches etc. just shows that the guitar has been played. used to see the cigarette burn at the nut, but that seems to have gotten rarer these days...wonder why?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

cuz in the old days, youd pass out from the heroin with your smoke still up there.
these days the cool kids are smoking crack- and you dont pass out with that stuff.

btw- nice crotch mike


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

you could take a cue from the naked cowboy...or his fan...and drop trow...or not...ha ha ha...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Most of the time I'm wearing a shirt that isn't tucked in--and that's always seemed to help--that and I don't wear big belt buckles.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I guess I just never took care of my guitars with kid gloves so I never worried about it in the past. With the 3 guitars I own now, I have never wore a belt, not because I'm worried about the guitars but because I just don't wear belts, when playing, anymore. Infact I haven't wore a belt in a couple of years, anywhere.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Even with untucked shirts, I get a lot of worming on the back of my guitars. Not actual buckle rash, but given time, it'll look bad. I never really cared one way or the other. I buy my guitars for ME to play them, never with resale in mind. If I have to take a hit in the $$ dept when selling, oh well. Although, I don't wear dinner-plate sized buckles either, just your usual standard frame-and-prong buckle.

I might be singing a different song, though, if I owned some fancy-pants $5k+ axe or a mint condition vintage piece, but that's not likely to happen


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, there are scratches on the back of my bass, but that's from my Les Paul copy--I saw a picture of Joe Perry wearing two guitars, and since I couldn't strap on my classical I used the LP copy & the bass (That's all I had at the time). But no belt marks.

My classical has some wear on the back, but not from belts--I sit down to play it, and it doesn't touch my belt buckle. I think some of that was from the cheap original case, and putting music books under the guitar in the case.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, I guess there must be ONE or TWO guys on the whole planet responsible for all the buckle rash we've seen on all those beautiful Les Pauls. As everybody here seems to have a solution, we need to find those two guys and educate them, LOL.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...yep. simple and easy.




Metal#J# said:


> I just turn my belt so the buckle is on my left hip while playing.......move it back when I'm done.


----------

